# Should We Bee Worried?



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

This huge bee hive appeared in our back yard in only a day or two. Will they move on? Anything to be concerned about?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
That is not a hive - it is a swarm.
They will be staying here on a temporary basis, until they can find somewhere to make a proper hive.
Just don't get too close or annoy them!
They should typically move on in around 3 to 7 days.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Bees*



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> That is not a hive - it is a swarm.
> They will be staying here on a temporary basis, until they can find somewhere to make a proper hive.
> Just don't get too close or annoy them!
> ...





DonAndAbby said:


> This huge bee hive appeared in our back yard in only a day or two. Will they move on? Anything to be concerned about?


I've not seen that here in the Philippines before but agree it is a temporary swarm.
I would suggest that if you have any children around, to go to the closest Ace/True Value hardware store. See if they have that can of hornet/wasp spray that has the ability to be used from several feet away.
Then wail until late night when dark and cool and let them have it. Risky business having it in your yard as they are not only resting there; they are protecting the queen bee in the center of the swarm...


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

You guys were right, it was a swarm. It moved on after our gardener got brave enough to hit them with the water hose. Unfortunately I was not there to see it!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> You guys were right, it was a swarm. It moved on after our gardener got brave enough to hit them with the water hose. Unfortunately I was not there to see it!


I'm glad using a hose did the trick. That would have been worth making a short You-Tube video! Hopefully they don't have an affection for your yard and will keep going..


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DonAndAbby said:


> You guys were right, it was a swarm. It moved on after our gardener got brave enough to hit them with the water hose. Unfortunately I was not there to see it!


I'm glad using a hose did the trick. That would have been worth making a short You-Tube video! Hopefully they don't have an affection for your yard and will keep going..


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

A swarm occurs when a hive becomes too large for its quarters. A newly-hatched queen takes about half the worker bees with her and leaves to find a location for a new hive. This is how bees multiply. At this time they are not really dangerous or likely to sting, as they have no hive to defend. So typically it is not necessary or desirable to spray or otherwise molest them, as they are likely just resting and will move on of their own accord. They will search out a hollow tree or other suitable sheltered place for their hive.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

TokenKano said:


> A swarm occurs when a hive becomes too large for its quarters. A newly-hatched queen takes about half the worker bees with her and leaves to find a location for a new hive. This is how bees multiply. At this time they are not really dangerous or likely to sting, as they have no hive to defend. So typically it is not necessary or desirable to spray or otherwise molest them, as they are likely just resting and will move on of their own accord. They will search out a hollow tree or other suitable sheltered place for their hive.


Thanks, good to know if it happens again!


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

DonAndAbby said:


> Thanks, good to know if it happens again!


You're welcome. Years ago I was watching a baseball game on TV and the commentators noticed a commotion below in the stands. People had cleared out a section of seating. A cameraman went down to see what it was about, and a bee swarm had settled on 3 or 4 seats there, thousands of them clumped together, much like in your picture. 

Eventually a man in attendance who kept bees dealt with the situation, by getting a 5-gallon plastic bucket and a piece of cardboard. He found and got the queen bee in the bucket. Most of the others followed her, quite naturally. The man raked up bees with the cardboard, much like one would do to clean up a spill of syrup, until he had the majority of the swarm in it, and carried them out of the stadium. People gave him plenty of room as he left, as you might imagine.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Next time I will tell the gardener he has to climb the tree, dig into the swarm, find the queen, and then move her and the swarm out into the jungle!


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

DonAndAbby said:


> Next time I will tell the gardener he has to climb the tree, dig into the swarm, find the queen, and then move her and the swarm out into the jungle!


Do you provide a health plan? Lol


----------

